# Food for neon and cardinal tetras



## Medoka (20 Feb 2021)

Hello All,
I have school of neon and cardinal tetras. I am using tetra prima. However, this food is not floading and sink very quicky. Hence creates extra waste.Morever, i feel fish are not fed sufficiently due to this quick sinking characteristic.
As a result, i would appreciate if you could recommend me a good quality food for my tetras.
Many thanks 
Mel


----------



## mort (21 Feb 2021)

Hi Mel,  I think there are some suggestions from lots of member in this thread Experienced fish keepers: What are you feeding your fish?

A good staple going by the way my brothers fish react to it is aquaria tropical flakes but you might find that if you feed really small amounts more frequently, like splitting the normal feed into 3-4, then you might find there is less waste and you don't need to swap foods.


----------



## Driftless (21 Feb 2021)

Any good quality flake food.


----------



## Gill (21 Feb 2021)

Crispa can be crumbled up for easier feeding. 
I Would suggest Hikari Micro Pellets as they are a very very good all round food.
You can also use any of the NTLabs pellets, they even do a crumb that floats for a while before sinking. 
Also the Stick on Tabs are great for target feeding, as you can watch the fish eating the food infront of you over an hr or so. And it does not foul teh water.

HIKARI MICRO PELLET

NT LABS TROPICAL
NT Labs Pro-f Nano Tropical 
NT Labs Pro-f Micro Crumb 

Tabs


----------



## PARAGUAY (21 Feb 2021)

Fluval bug bites do a micro granule that sinks slow. I try to add a bit at a time at a feeding sessiòn  as the Glowlights occupy mid to bottom of the tank. Like the hikari micro also


----------



## noodlesuk (21 Feb 2021)

I've found using a feeding ring, stops the flake from sinking so much, if you're not already using one. Might not help if it's the fish themselves causing the surface agitation though!


----------



## Siege (21 Feb 2021)

This is the best food I find - 









						Dennerle Nano Gran
					

BASIC FEED FOR NANO FISH Special feed to ensure a biologically balanced diet for nano fish (up to 3 cm). Water-stable, no clouding effect.




					www.aquariumgardens.co.uk


----------



## dougbraz (5 Mar 2021)

I feed them TetraMin which floats for a while and slowly sinks giving all fish ample time to eat whatever they want.


----------

